# Johnsons beach 12/26



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

I decided to make a trip out there to give it a try this morning. It was my first trip there with a pole. The bait shop was out of live shrimp so I brought frozen and some cut mullet. I arrived at about 845 AM and set up all the way to the end where the parking ends. I really didn't know what works there, so I baited one pole with a large piece of cut mullet and the other with dead shrimp and sent them out to sea. There were several other people fishing near me as well. I stayed until about 11 AM with out a single bite. Nobody around me caught anything either while I was there. Low tide was between noon and one so I decided it wasn't likely to get any better for a while, so I left with thoughts of either going back later in the day or trying Sikes bridge instead. 
Has anyone caught anything recently at Johnson's beach?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

the post previous to yours was encouraging, black drum and a redfish. was out for a little while 25 and 26th no bites . good conditions, waters still warm, easy to see the holes and rips ,nice weather . the fish aren't cooperating lately.


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Caught this off of finger mullet yesterday around 10 am.


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

Very Nice! I went back and fished from about 3 to 430 and still never got a bite. I didn't see anyone else catch anything either, except a huge stingray. I did hear that 3 reds were caught by other during the day though.


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Best tide of the month tomorrow so fishing should be good.


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

I think I am going to try mid to late afternoon and fish the tide coming in til dark, Maybe today will be the day. Do you ever catch any small sharks there?


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

I went back out there tonight for a little more punishment... Got there around 330 and fished til 5. Nothing at all yet again. I did see a guy beside me catch a MONSTER black drum just as I got there. It was scarry huge weighing in at well over 30 pounds. After that, nobody around me caught anything. I will try again this week, I guess I am a glutten for punishment....


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

I went out for the third time tonight, fished from 330 til dark. I finally caught something. A huge ray. But I also lost something on my finger mullet that was running line out pretty good. When I tried to set the hook it let go. When I reeled in to check the bait, it was cut in half. 
I think I am going back to pier fishing for a few days, the surf fishing just isn't working for me. 
I have never tried the pier at Ft Pickens, that may be my next spot to try.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

turksgonefishin said:


> Caught this off of finger mullet yesterday around 10 am.


nice red!

jack


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

You might had a small shark that took your mullet. I have had a few a those stretch my lines out pretty good. I had many bad weeks since i been here in florida but i also had my fair share of luck too. I notice you put that you put maine on your location. i was stationed in Brunswick from 03-06 and i slayed those strippers up there. Reds are just as fun but i sure do miss those monsters.


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

jack2 said:


> nice red!
> 
> jack


Dang Jack that is a Monster your holding!:thumbsup:


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

yes, I am from Maine, the Lewiston / Auburn area, about 20 - 30 minutes north of Brunswick. Yes, stripper fishing there is awesome. I have spent most of my time up there inland fishing though - trout, salmon, pike, etc. 
After being stationed here in P-Cola many years ago, I am back here in P-Cola starting this winter and trying to learn to fish around here.
I have a boat back in Maine, but that isn't helping me here so I am trying to learn surf fishing and have been spending some time on the piers.


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Went out today to the beach and no dice. it was cold and windy and the shifting sands didn't help either. Might try out a pier sometime this weekend if the beach keeps this up.


----------



## rydabyk (Jun 8, 2008)

Where is Johnson Beach? I'd like to have an idea of where things are when I read the posts.

Thanks!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

johnson beach is part of the national seashore. as the crow flies it is just west of Pensacola pass . Or you could say it is just east of perdido key. not quite as pretty as that area between portofino and navare ,but still a pretty nice area and real fishy at times.Come on over and check it out sometime.


----------



## rydabyk (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks jcallaham I'll have to do that.


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

*Warm Winter Day On the Beach*

Got the beach with my son around 3. Of course the cat fish bite was on but went away happy with a couple of these. My son caught this monster by him self and i caught a possible slot but no ruler to measure with, both fish was released to be caught another day.


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Catches


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice job, congrats! I continue to get shut out. I have not been back to Johnsons beach but have tried ft pickens a couple times in the past few days with out any luck there either. I really haven't seen anyone catch anything either, everyone tells me it has been very slow for them as well. I will keep trying though.


----------

